# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  i think my "new" mod t may be used

## steveng

just got my new mod t 1hr ago. going thru the setup process it tells me my printer is linked to a previous account and for me to be able to continue with the setup process i need to unlink it. How is this possible since its supposed to be brand new?....can anyone help. thanks

----------


## maivnpt101

I think you should contact the manager

----------

